# لحام المعادن بطريقة الرش البارد( الباودر الرش)



## uday12 (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في ورشة متخصصة للحام والخراطة والتفريز والبلنص.
لذى ارجو من لديه اي معلومات من اخونا المهندسين الاعزاء عن اللحام بالرش البارد ( باودر رش )
عن ابداء الراي او عن مواقع متخصصة في هذا المجال ونقوم نتناقش في هذا الموضوع .

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم مهندس
مسؤول قسم التشغيل 
معمل تصليح اجزاء محطات الكهرباء


----------



## ابو كاريم (29 مايو 2009)

uday12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوكم مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في ورشة متخصصة للحام والخراطة والتفريز والبلنص.
> لذى ارجو من لديه اي معلومات من اخونا المهندسين الاعزاء عن اللحام بالرش البارد ( باودر رش )
> عن ابداء الراي او عن مواقع متخصصة في هذا المجال ونقوم نتناقش في هذا الموضوع .
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اخوك فنى واشتغل في شركه نفطيه في ليبيا في الخراطه ورش المعادن ما يسمى ( Metalizing ) 
انا في اتم الا ستعداد في ابداء الراي والمشاركه في هده المهنه الرائعه والممتعه 
انا في انتظار الرد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
  اخوك هشام


----------



## ahmed260 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أأاسسف للرد الان لانى فى بحث عن شىء فى المهنة وجدت رسالتكم واسمح لى الرش هذا بيتم اذاكان الجزءالمراد رشة دائرى يفضل الرش على مخرطة مع تغطية فرش المخرطة بصاج حتى لايضرة البودر وان كان جزء يوضع على تزجة فوق قوالب طوب حرارى ...المهم يوجد بورى خاص بالرش " البار " اوبورى خاص" بالساخن"..يجلخ المكان المراد رشه ويبدأ برش بودر نوع خاص لعمل ربط بالمعدن الاصلى والمعدن المراد اضافتة ثم الانتظار قليلا لعمل رش المعدن المراد اضافتة حسب نسبة الصلابة المطلوبة .....اضبف واكد ان هناك بورى خاص ..سوف انشاء الله انكان عجبك الشرح ارسل لك صور بشكل البورى ..مع وافر تحياتى احيطك علم اننى فنى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اسامة كوول (8 يناير 2012)

بارك اللة فيكم اريد شرح لطرق الرش على البارد والساخن


----------

